# LGB Genesis & Kadees



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all,
Just took delivery of my first of 2 Genesis LGB locos and it is real nice! I am a Kadee guy so my question is – what Kadee will work best on this unit? I plan to do away with the moving pilot and attach the plow to the body. I will be receiving another loco and 3 Amfleet cars in the next few days. Bought them from Nick Smith Trains, hes got a great sale going! I am in the process of converting a 40’ Aristo steel box car into a baggage car to carry the batts & rc receiver in. 
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: LGB Genesis & Kadees*

The Kadee site says use an 831, but I assume that is a truck mount. 

I'd look at the zero offset short draft gear ones and make them fit.... like the 835... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

*RE: LGB Genesis & Kadees*

Ted post some pictures when you finish your box car bash!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By chaingun on 06/11/2009 3:22 PM
Hi all,
Just took delivery of my first of 2 Genesis LGB locos and it is real nice! I am a Kadee guy so my question is – what Kadee will work best on this unit? I plan to do away with the moving pilot and attach the plow to the body. I will be receiving another loco and 3 Amfleet cars in the next few days. Bought them from Nick Smith Trains, hes got a great sale going! I am in the process of converting a 40’ Aristo steel box car into a baggage car to carry the batts & rc receiver in. 
Thanks, Ted







Every thing i own has Kades except these i decided that this train would always run together so i left it alone. video below.....


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: LGB Genesis & Kadees*

Hey Nick great video! Awsome sound on them GEs. What sound card are you using? 

Greg I was thinking the same thing. 

Bills, Its a down and durty but I'll get some pics of it up in the next few days. 
Best, Ted


----------

